# Advertise your haunt, for free



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I just emailed the local paper/ news website to advertise my haunt for free. It worked last year and I figured I'd share my letter so you could do the same. I am thinking of also making a few flyers and posting them on the BLVD where most TOTs go on the big night. My house isn't that far away, but you'd never know a haunt was here unless you had reason to drive down my street.

The letter below has references to the Boise are, so make sure to make the appropriate changes. Unless you want your paper to think you had visitor all the way from Idaho out your CA, PA, or NY haunts

_Hello. You guys did a "Do You Have Spooky Display" feature last year that ran for a couple of weeks before Halloween. I submitted my yard display with a few photos and I got a great response from people that specifically drove out to see it. I had a family from Caldwell drive all the way over just to see my yard. Although not everyone is into this sort of thing, I found your feature useful, and an awful lot of kids and parents seemed to really enjoy my efforts. I'm sure other "yard haunters" appreciated that service as well. Since I have expanded my display quite a bit this year I figured I'd inquire as to whether your website/paper would.

I found it very refreshing to give kids an alternative to trunk or treat, to have a map or addresses of specific places to visit for trick or treat. There is a whole movement out there to tack back the night and make it safe and fun to trick or treat.

Thank you for your time.
_


----------

